# lumber co tank car



## choochoowilly (Oct 31, 2016)

Had this European tank car and it just didn't look right with the American scene so I made my lumber company an stubby water







tank car, added American 4 wheel trucks, ladders from kids play train, the brackets that hold to hose up are shortened sanding tubes off old 2010 Stanz, cat walk expanded steel is scrubby glued to styrene strip, tank hose is para cord from sewing dept. at Wal-Mart to simulate canvas hose and the fittings are old brass ones I had laying around. Cat walk on the top of the tank is styrene scraped with a hobby saw to give grained look. Railings are made from piano wire and the lettering on the side of the tank is to let the workers know it for water and not oil, in Chinese, English and spanish, LOL. Fun buildhttps://i.pinimg.com/564x/0a/c1/88/0ac188baf0bf7b974fbd4d79a85b76c7.jpg


----------



## choochoowilly (Oct 31, 2016)

123


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Choochoowilly;

That is a delightful little tank car. Great work.

Well over a decade ago, one of the members of the garden railroad club I belonged to then made all of us tank car "kits." Each kit had a basic car frame and a wood dowel. The rest was up to us. For the longest time I did not have a clue. Then I got some wood coffee stir sticks and got to work. The primitive water tank car shown is the finished product.


















Regards,
David Meashey


----------



## choochoowilly (Oct 31, 2016)

Nice, reminds me a lot of some brand of cars that were sold back in the early days that were all made out of wood, really something to see a train with all unpainted cars.


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Both are really great work. Admiration all round. 

Choochoo,
Did you have to cut down the hatch stack (not sure what technical name is?)
What did you use for the hatch?

Thanks.


----------



## choochoowilly (Oct 31, 2016)

Chris Scott said:


> Both are really great work. Admiration all round.
> 
> Choochoo,
> Did you have to cut down the hatch stack (not sure what technical name is?)
> ...


 No Criss the hatch is factory LGB, and technical name is "manway"


----------

